
IDEs and Text Editors for Writing C++ Code on a Large Scale - amirmasoudabdol
https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2020/ide-text-editors-cpp-large-scale/
======
stargrazer
It is nice that they do call out the performance issues with CLion. Because of
that, and because of CLion's perpetual use of cpu during text editing, I
switched over to VSCode on Linux. It does code completion and error indication
very well. I miss the little things like proper #include < completion, but
overall, it is performant and very useful.

